# Why do people hate saddle bags?



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

I mean, is it an aesthetic thing?

Are they not functional?

I've been using them for years and have never had them unzip on their own. Mine holds a tube, 2 CO2 cartridges and pump head, lever and snacks...if there is space, I snug up the straps more.

So weird.


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

I currently run one on each of my bikes. I also don't have a dropper post yet....I recognize that once I add one of those my seat pack is probably going away. I don't think it will bother me that much when I do though.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I have saddle bags on both my bikes. I keep my snacks, multi tool and tire patches in them.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I had one on there for a little while, but I took it off when I wanted to move the seat forward. Once I did that, I had no room on the rails for the bracket. Now, I've just ziptied the tube to the rails.

I don't really like the way they look, and some people let the stuff bounce around and make silly noises.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

IDK, I've always liked mine for the reasons you listed. Unfortunately when I went to a dropper post I had to loose the bag.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

In the way of a dropper post and the rear tire when full suspension compresses


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't "hate" them...but I have been thinking about trying a bottle cage kit to carry my stuff. I ride with a camelback 99.9% of the time, seat bags collect tons of dirt, mud and water and eventually degrade (My current on is about a year old and is starting to get holes in it from being mounted under the seat). Also, my saddle bag weighs in at about 550grams, so that's over a pound that would be moved to a lower center of gravity (marginal gain....I get it). I could make a DIY one with an old water bottle for $0.00 too.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

depends on how far I am riding and how hot it is outside. if it's a short ride or the weather is cooler, I will use water bottles, a saddle bag, and my pockets to carry everything. the saddle bag mostly just carries a tube, tire lever, and multi tool. if I am riding longer or I need more water, everything goes in the hydro pack. yeah, I wish I didn't have one on there because they are ugly, but it's hard to look under your own butt while riding, so you forget it's there.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it's the name, brings to mind an aging plump farm woman. Change it to "awesome bag" and you've got a winner.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Used to use one all the time. Now I don't. Dropper + Wingnut pack is much better IMO. 

It used to sound like I was riding around with a bucket of bolts to be honest.


----------



## go_medium (Sep 11, 2016)

I can't use it with my dropper but I have one on my fat bike.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

because hydration pack. have one on my road bike.


----------



## Ricanfred (Jun 4, 2015)

dirt, and mud accumulation.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I use one for both of my bikes (mtn and road). I find it easier to stash stuff in there instead of in my jersey pockets. 

I used to think they were goofy-looking but now I could give two fokks.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I think it's aesthetically displeasing but I use one anyway since I don't like using a hydration pack. Also, I have a dropper and the saddle bag doesn't interfere. It's a small bag, just enough to hold a tube, levers, patches, iodine tab bottle.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a saddle bag and it wears holes into my tubes. I even put them into a plastic bag. Too much friction.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a small one on my mtb just to fit my heavy multi tool, levers, $5 and a spare key, the rest goes in my pack. Medium size on my CX bike and since I dont carry a pack I just bought a bag to put on my frame for my fone and it has plenty of room to add more stuff at the bottom. It attaches to my top tube and headset.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Rod said:


> I have a saddle bag and it wears holes into my tubes. I even put them into a plastic bag. Too much friction.


^^^This is my biggest gripe, but there is actually a thread about how to protect your spare tube(s) in a saddle bag. There is some mystical combination of duct tape and zip-loc bags that is regarded as "best".

But all I carry in mine is a fatbike tube (in a zip-loc wrapped with duct tape). They are just too big.
Everything else is in my Camel-Bak, or, when it's really hot or I'm just traveling light, my *gasp* fanny pack.

It's nice to have a spare tube specific to each bike attached to that bike so that I can't forget it.

The bad thing about saddle bags is that if you have a big one, it is often wider than your saddle and your legs hit it.

I've never had trouble with one wearing out.

-F


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I also forgot that I've had the zipper bust and I lost my bank card on the trail. My lunch was much smaller than I planned, but I had some cash hidden under my sole.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've got one that's about 20yrs old on my road/commuter bike right now. It's a larger one that fits my tube, CO2, inflator, multitool, and battery for my lights.

I used it on the mtb at first, but never liked the rattle. I would get a smaller one on my road bike, except for the battery. One day when I get a dynamo front hub and light setup and don't need the battery anymore...

Now on the mtb, I'm using a hydration pack. Which works better for fatbike tubes, anyway. When I'm on the mtb, I also carry a few things in addition to the toolkit, so I'd be carrying the pack regardless.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

We give saddle bags rave reviews over the Awesome Strap.

Go here for some high quality comparisons.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-disc...ap-927368.html?highlight=Awesome+strap+thread


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I like them in the summer when conditions are dry, but in muddy conditions (logging roads) the zippers just get destroyed unless you have some form of fender (which I don't.) The saddle bag I use has just enough space for my light's battery, tube, multitool, levers and a spare quick link. My pump is frame mounted beside one of my bottle cages (welded aluminum ones bent in somewhat to hold the bottles good and snug. The only time I've lost...and subsiquently found later on...a bottle was when a cheap crimped cage rattled into two pieces!) 

In the summer months I try to avoid wearing a pack when possible. In the cooler months it's a different story.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I dont hate them. I have a Topeak Trunkbag with the old alloy slide in track unit which clamps onto the seat post. While I don't use a dropper, the unit 

feels like its going to crack my carbon seat posts. The side bags that unzip to reveal massive bag storage are great for jackets and a lot of stuff the small under the saddle saddle bags cannot fit.

I used it for a quick overnight---solo---in ou local range. Had the sleeping bag mounted on the bars, all the other stuff in the Topeak. The only thing that kept me from actually relaxing was the fact that there's a lot of cougars.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

They're like fanny packs...for bikes.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Saddlebag, saddlebag. Lechery billboard kettlebum simpering snuff masticated bowelside handset lemonade enterprisingly apartheid rubberized plumbjoint curvaceously mucking squirrels!


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I used to use one like 10 years ago. It was noisy unless I filled it up completely. Then on a ride the bracket that held it to my saddle broke and I had to put the whole thing in my camebak. Thats when I decided I would not use one again. They make more sense on a road bike that isn't constanly going over rough terrain.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I used one until the Camelbak was invented then no longer on the mtb. I do use one on my road bike but admit for vanity purposes I would rather my stuff in my jersey pockets. I do like the clean look of a bike without all sorts of things attached to it. For ease of having the basics on every ride the saddle bag is good. On my road bike I have it real dialed so it doesn't move around at all but the 550 grams of weight has me thinking of what is really needed along with carrying alternatives.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have and use a Camalbak, so I don't need one. Plus
they are ugly.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I still use a wedge pack with both bikes. Why carry the weight on your back etc? 
People usually go with the heard mentality. If their friends start doing something, they do it too, rather than asking themselves "is that really practical?" 

A good example is when people thought Panaracer tires were great, when they sucked. 
Or Kenda's crappy fast wearing tires.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Ericmopar said:


> I still use a wedge pack with both bikes. Why carry the weight on your back etc?
> People usually go with the heard mentality. If their friends start doing something, they do it too, rather than asking themselves "is that really practical?"
> 
> A good example is when people thought Panaracer tires were great, when they sucked.
> Or Kenda's crappy fast wearing tires.


I agree with the herd mentality but the Camelbak is great for drinkin n driving. Water bottles are fantastic if you like putting your filthy lips on dirt, dust, yellow snow, mud, bird sh*t, filthy creek water with parasites or anything else the trail mixes with that ends up on your bottle's big nipple.

BTW--you forgot Romic rear shocks, maverick bicycles, the Rockshox Indy, GW Bush
and Titus Bicycles.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

While I'd rather not have the monkey on my back, I find a smaller Camelbak (Rogue) to be the most practical: drink on the go, carry the few various items I need, stash a vest or warmers when cool... 

On the road bike it's a seat bag, bottle cages, and jersey pockets.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

fatcat said:


> I agree with the herd mentality but the Camelbak is great for drinkin n driving. Water bottles are fantastic if you like putting your filthy lips on dirt, dust, yellow snow, mud, bird sh*t, filthy creek water with parasites or anything else the trail mixes with that ends up on your bottle's big nipple.
> 
> BTW--you forgot Romic rear shocks, maverick bicycles, the Rockshox Indy, GW Bush
> and Titus Bicycles.


Who said I use water bottles??? 
I use a camel back, but why put extra weight on the back like pumps, tubes etc.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Rod said:


> I have a saddle bag and it wears holes into my tubes. I even put them into a plastic bag. Too much friction.


My mtn tube goes in my jersey pocket. My little road tube remains boxed, and fits in the bag.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

They really don't look pro.

That said, I'd rather have the weight not on my back. I use saddle bags on all my bikes without droppers. Water bottles too, though I won't use the ones mounted below my down tube, so sometimes I have to do a Camelbak for longer rides and always for the new bike, which has a small front triangle pretty well filled to capacity with a shock.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> They're like fanny packs...for bikes.


OMG! I was just about to post the exact same thing!

But yah, it's not "pro"...


----------



## ridein-out (Sep 11, 2016)

I think they are great, I normally ride with a bag though. Sometimes ill stick my keys in there too. You can always clean the thing, like your bike... Same thing with your chain guard and laces. Its about utility, not stupid aesthetics.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I think the correct answer to your question is 'they don't'. 

Lots of riders, including me, have happily used saddle bags for years.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

What's not to like about saddle bags? I think they're awesome! 

















It's no wider than my legs and is seven inches narrower than my handlebars, so it doesn't catch on any obstacles, and it can hold a lot of stuff.

I don't mind carrying a backpack, when I'm backpacking. But, when I'm on a bike, I'd rather let the bike do the carrying.

But, somehow, I think that I'm looking at things a little differently from most posters to this thread...


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I prefer to carry a minimalist setup in my saddlebag at all times, don't have to remember to put it in a camelback or pocket. I'm looking at a rail-mounted bag for my dropper post bike.


----------



## ridein-out (Sep 11, 2016)

View attachment 1094772


Very nice, wouldn't mind a option like that, what is that?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't have anything against them if that's what you like. I don't use them for a few reasons:
1) My pump doesn't fit in it, so i have to rely on a small CO2 inflator. Add in that plus a few CO2 carts, a tube, a mini-tool and tape/zipties/quicklink and the bag gets full. 
2) no matter how well I pack it, it still makes noise. I've worked illogically hard to make my bike freaking SILENT. only tires and free hub noises.
3)a full saddle bag is heavy. I'm no weight weenie, but I just don't like the way that extra weight feels way up high on my saddle
4) I can't stand to drink water bottle water. It's hot in 15 minutes, and the nozzle is almost 100% certainly filthy. I'll use an insulated camelbak to drink from.
since I'm already toting water on my back, I might as well have my tools, tube and a flask of whiskey in there as well!

5) with a saddle bag and water bottles, there's no place for my flask.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Crankout said:


> My mtn tube goes in my jersey pocket. My little road tube remains boxed, and fits in the bag.


I just stuff everything into my jersey pockets now. I use electrical tape to keep the tube nice and neat. Like you said, the road tube isn't an issue.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

RS VR6 said:


> They're like fanny packs...for bikes.


Lol, the fanny pack is making a come back.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

It's just one more place an e-biker can stuff a big ole battery.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Spinymouse said:


> What's not to like about saddle bags? I think they're awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1094771
> 
> ...


Is the stick optional?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is the stick optional?


Not in this sub.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is the stick optional?


It's not just any stick. It's a perfectly camouflaged and biodegradable kickstand.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Spinymouse said:


> It's not just any stick. It's a perfectly camouflaged and biodegradable kickstand.


LOL
Seriously? Because just any tree won't do. 

That is a sweet setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Spinymouse said:


> What's not to like about saddle bags? I think they're awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1094771
> 
> ...


Very nice!!!

I just ordered a Carradice back and saddle rack myself. Can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I like Specialized Dirt Bags. They've always cinched up, so stuff doesn't "rattle". 
I also wrap things like tools in a heavy shop cloth and rubber band. 
The cloth not only keeps things from rattling around, but then you can also use it to clean up afterwords.


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't care what people think about what my bike looks like... I bought my bike to ride it not impress people with it. A saddle bag doesn't work with my dropper post so I use a frame bag. I use a camel back for water and use the frame bag for my bike repair/trail stuff. The only thing I don't like about a frame bag is it interferes with my bike carrier.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't fit my pump in any of my saddle bags either. That's not a big deal for me. I put things that are specific to that bike in each saddle bag: the appropriately sized tubes and quick link. I put a SWAT tool and chain breaker on my XC bike and carry my pump in my pocket. On my other bikes with saddle bags and bottle cages, I put a multi tool in my pocket as well.

It's been a good compromise for me.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Gonna try this out on some commutes. Should fit my lunch and a change of clothes. Kada Pak Ratt.










If it works out, I'll try it out on a longer MTB ride.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I use one too. Stitching started coming off from all the bumps. Took it to work, sewed it with some military grade thread, holds up better than new.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I can't fit my pump in any of my saddle bags either. That's not a big deal for me. I put things that are specific to that bike in each saddle bag: the appropriately sized tubes and quick link. I put a SWAT tool and chain breaker on my XC bike and carry my pump in my pocket. On my other bikes with saddle bags and bottle cages, I put a multi tool in my pocket as well.
> 
> It's been a good compromise for me.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


I wear cargo shorts sometimes, and the pump goes in a side pocket, not a big deal for me either. I was just thinking about one of those bottle cage pump mounts earlier today. I bet I could rig something up with some velcro straps.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

without having read any of the other responses:

maybe because they're a little dorky looking? or because they are strongly associated with road bikes?


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

ridein-out said:


> Very nice, wouldn't mind a option like that, what is that?


The saddlebag is a Carradice Camper longflap. The support is a Nitto R10.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You know those socks that get lost in the wash? Use the other sock and pack your tube in that. 

I use a fanny pack. That's right. I sure do.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> You know those socks that get lost in the wash? Use the other sock and pack your tube in that.
> 
> I use a fanny pack. That's right. I sure do.


Pix please.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> I bet I could rig something up with some velcro straps.


That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I love seeing saddle bags on dropper posts


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Shark said:


> I love seeing saddle bags on dropper posts


I love the sound of a saddle bag rubbing on the rear tire when the dropper post is down.


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I love the sound of a saddle bag rubbing on the rear tire when the dropper post is down.


I have plenty of clearance between my seat and my rear tire for a saddle bag... the problem I have is my dropper post goes from fast to slow with the extra weight of a saddle bag. Maybe I just have a lousy dropper post?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Rod said:


> I just stuff everything into my jersey pockets now. I use electrical tape to keep the tube nice and neat. Like you said, the road tube isn't an issue.


i used to but it became uncomfortable for me. I carry my all-in-one tool,tire levers, CO2 supplies and a chain tool on all rides.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

I like saddle bags, I need one to carry my flat kit and other tools, plus a spare tube. Some people carry that stuff in their jersey pockets but I don't like stuff on my pocket when I ride. While others simply don't know how to fix a dang thing on their bike including flats so they claim they don't like bags, but they do like cell phones so they can call their mommies to come get them when they have a flat.


----------



## oneupme (Jan 4, 2016)

My bikes are all tubeless now so I no longer need a tire patch kit, levers, or tubes. I semi-permanently strap a multi-tool between the two saddle rails. If I ever need it, I'll know it's there. I don't have a need to carry anything else, so no saddle bag.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been contemplating trying one of these out, since I don't always ride with a camelbak. www.justenoughtools.com


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

oneupme said:


> My bikes are all tubeless now so I no longer need a tire patch kit, levers, or tubes. I semi-permanently strap a multi-tool between the two saddle rails. If I ever need it, I'll know it's there. I don't have a need to carry anything else, so no saddle bag.


That's livin' dangerously man. What do you do if you cut a sidewall or dent a rim bad enough that it won't seal? Walk it out?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Silca cinches down the Seat Roll Premio, riding essentials secured by BOA - Bikerumor


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i like saddle bags. goofy or not they kinda make sense to me. DONT have one yet, but i like how you can keep bike specific stuff in them. like the correct tubes. i'm tubeless, but i keep one with me just in case things go pear shaped. tools to do the job as well. and a CO2 canister system. 

and nice to stuff a $20 in there just in case you run across a beer cart or something.

same arguement for a fanny pack. really goofy, but no denying they make sense. especially traveling in some 3rd world country.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

oneupme said:


> My bikes are all tubeless now so I no longer need a tire patch kit, levers, or tubes. I semi-permanently strap a multi-tool between the two saddle rails. If I ever need it, I'll know it's there. I don't have a need to carry anything else, so no saddle bag.


No patch kit, that's what the guy thought when I ran into him over the weekend with no flat kit but a flat tubeless tire. Actually he had been using the tires for about 1800 miles without a flat, not bad...except I've done more than that with tube tires.

But according to this: Flat repair / tubeless a forum member by the name of PMT wrote this on how to fix a tubeless flat:

"It's really pretty easy, if you understand it. Practice at home when comfortable, and not out on the road. Learn how to do it first!

If your sealant doesn't catch it, the patch is easy. You unmount just the part of the bead where the hole is and fold it around while you work on it. You take your little bottle of acetone, wet your little cloth, and clean the area that you're patching.

Then you use the glue from the standard patch kit and rub that one. Let it dry. Then stick the patch on. You can leave the plastic on there.

Remount the bead, inflate with CO2, and go. No need for any follow-up, it's a permanent fix.

Road Tubeless is a little different than tubular or clincher, so you really have to understand it and practice the repair at home. Of course you could put a tube in, but that requires later followup- too much trouble for me."

I think it's pretty foolish to run around without a flat kit because nothing is flat free...yet.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

b/c they are naff

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## oneupme (Jan 4, 2016)

Lots of people have indicated that it's reckless for me to rode around without a flat kit. I guess it's a risk I am willing to take. I have been riding for many years and only once used a patch kit due to a flat away from home. Knock on wood.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

oneupme said:


> Lots of people have indicated that it's reckless for me to rode around without a flat kit. I guess it's a risk I am willing to take. I have been riding for many years and only once used a patch kit due to a flat away from home. Knock on wood.


Not sure how a person could be riding for "many years" and only have one flat, but be it as it is, as long as you have your cell phone you can call your mommy to come get you when you have a flat.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Silca cinches down the Seat Roll Premio, riding essentials secured by BOA - Bikerumor


I like that. But it says it holds tubes up to a 700x45. I'm guessing that it won't look so elegant with a 27.5 MTB tube stuffed into it.


----------



## oneupme (Jan 4, 2016)

froze said:


> Not sure how a person could be riding for "many years" and only have one flat, but be it as it is, as long as you have your cell phone you can call your mommy to come get you when you have a flat.


Lucky me I guess. It's been slow leaks mostly. I live in Virginia, except for some thorny plants that sometimes grow across the trails, there is not really a lot of other stuff. No sharp rocks, no little seeds covered in spikes, etc.

These days I would have to call the wife, but she told me I would have to walk my self out first.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Silca cinches down the Seat Roll Premio, riding essentials secured by BOA - Bikerumor


That thing is Awesome!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

froze said:


> Not sure how a person could be riding for "many years" and only have one flat...


It depends on the terrain you're ringing on but that notwithstanding the answer is, pretty easily. My last puncture must have been about ten-years ago. Buy good tyres and don't run stupid low pressures. Not rocket science.


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> It depends on the terrain you're ringing on but that notwithstanding the answer is, pretty easily. My last puncture must have been about ten-years ago. Buy good tyres and don't run stupid low pressures. Not rocket science.


Yup. If you don't run too little pressure (tubes or tubeless) and don't ride on terrain that's prone to tearing tires or has lots of thorns, it's not too hard to go a very long time without a flat.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

My wife hates her saddle bags. I love her anyway.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Silca cinches down the Seat Roll Premio, riding essentials secured by BOA - Bikerumor





net wurker said:


> That thing is Awesome!


I agree, that is a sweet design. Makes me wonder if they studied the Awesome Strap thread and took most of it's drawbacks and perfected them. Finally an Awesome Strap I can get on board with.:thumbsup:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Finally an Awesome Strap I can get on board with.:thumbsup:


haha, but it isn't a strap, it's an 'awesome roll'.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> My wife hates her saddle bags. I love her anyway.


Win!

lol


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

I still use my blackburn saddle bag from the mid 90s.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

froze said:


> Not sure how a person could be riding for "many years" and only have one flat, but be it as it is, as long as you have your cell phone you can call your mommy to come get you when you have a flat.


Let's drift it...

My first mountain bike, bought brand new was given away WITH the ORIGINAL tubes filled with slime. I rode it for 10 years and replaced the tires once... tubes never.

It also had the original chain and all the drive components but a shifter. It was Shimano Alivio and STX.

I didn't have a cell phone either...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> haha, but it isn't a strap, it's an 'awesome roll'.


That would have been the perfect name for it.



Cornfield said:


> Win!
> 
> lol


Until she sees it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

+don't need to carry one ^^ riding buds are kitted out ;-P shout em a beer after (if it ever happens). Protection, EXO etc :FTW: Almost 3 years riding, had 3 flats - all slow leakers.

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Why do people hate them? Here are a few of the reasons I have personally experienced:
1. Look stupid
2. Make noise when the contents rattle
3. Wear poorly on MTB due to the abuse from rough terrain
4. Can cause holes in spare tubes due to friction wear
5. Add weight to the bike
6. Come open and distribute contents along the trail
7. Interfere with my body position when over the back of the saddle.

That being said, I still prefer using them after 30+ years of mountain biking and in spite of owning 4 hydration packs. It is a comfort issue to me. The rare occasions I will wear a pack are on long desert rides in which I need more hydration, when I am bike patrolling trails and need to have additional capacity for first aid supplies, or on single day rides over about 5 hours and that might have changing weather conditions requiring extra clothing. For regular rides and the occasional endurance race, I'm going to stick with the seat pack.








I even bought the largest seat pack I could find for bike packing to make sure I didn't have to carry anything on my back.


----------



## yamato72 (Jun 16, 2016)

d365 said:


> because hydration pack. have one on my road bike.


This


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

l'oiseau said:


> Let's drift it...
> 
> My first mountain bike, bought brand new was given away WITH the ORIGINAL tubes filled with slime. I rode it for 10 years and replaced the tires once... tubes never.
> 
> ...


I have never gone over the bars on my mountain bike... I guess I really don't need a helmet?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MichaelInOr said:


> I have never gone over the bars on my mountain bike... I guess I really don't need a helmet?


Walking a few miles vs. brains spilling all over the trail? I'm not sure that's a fair comparison.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MichaelInOr said:


> I have never gone over the bars on my mountain bike... I guess I really don't need a helmet?


Seriously? You must have started out on new geometry and ride flat trails.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Some 90% of my miles are ridden alone and on trails where encountering anyone is a rare occurrence. I gotta be able to fix my bike with stuff I have along as even if I have cell reception, I can easily be over an hour hike from where the wife could collect me with a car. I've had to be "rescued" exactly once in some 37 years of cycling. I ditched the sadomasochistic harness that passes itself off as a backpack/hydration system years ago. I also have three bikes I ride regularly and I want to be able to grab the bike and go, not mess around making sure I have the necessary gear. Each bike can carry two bottles, sometimes I carry a liter bladder of water in the rear middle pocket of the jersey (I've done a dirt century more than once that way), and the seat pack on each bike has a multi-tool and tube(s). Many seat packs are ugly (YMMV) and can get in the way of a smooth pedal stroke. I had a couple of Blackburns that worked well for 20 years before wearing out, and a smaller Pedro's bag for the cross/dirt road bike (smaller tubes) that's still going strong. But I'm now swearing by the Krieg Seat Wedge -- fits tools, tube(s) and inflator, it's designed to be cinched tight for NO sound, and is shaped so it will stay out of the way during the entire pedal stroke. It comes off when I race a short circuit and fixing a flat means you're out of the race anyway and the walk back to the car is short. So I think a seat bag is essential for all but short track racing and a seat bag appears to me as an integral part of the bike -- but then I've been cycling since we used an extra toe-clip strap to strap a spare tubular tire behind the seat -- so YMMV.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Spinymouse said:


> What's not to like about saddle bags? I think they're awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1094771
> 
> ...


 Nice bar wrap!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

MichaelInOr said:


> I have never gone over the bars on my mountain bike... I guess I really don't need a helmet?


Man, you are just not trying ;0) My last trip I think I came off four times.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I think I finally found the perfect alternative to a seat bag or Awesome Strap.


----------



## Maynard58 (Oct 5, 2016)

I use my bike for fishing and camping I have saddle bags.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Really excited about this AWESOME thread.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

comptiger5000 said:


> Yup. If you don't run too little pressure (tubes or tubeless) and don't ride on terrain that's prone to tearing tires or has lots of thorns, it's not too hard to go a very long time without a flat.


Yeah, I went well over five years without a flat. In spite of that I still carried a spare tube and patch kit.

The region that I live and ride in isn't conducive to a lot of flats. I run tubeless these days and it's not the huge benefit here that it is in more thorny parts of the world.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I simply don't understand why anyone wouldn't just strap a tube lever and CO2 under their seat (#awesomestrap4lyfe) and forget it's there. Walking sucks. It sucks for your friends to have to deal with your lack of preparedness. #tubeless4lyfe but you can always cut a tire and the sealant won't stop it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW...to the OPs question....I don't hate saddle bags...I use one on my CX/gravel bike and my road bike. I use a strap on my mtb. I like choices. I have had my Specialized seat bag on my CruX almost fall off (not quite enough velcro overlap when you really sinch it down) but otherwise no drama. I prefer not to wear a pack.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW I actually like the way a minimalist seat bag looks...the big ones though...hideous. I am in the no pack camp and always roll bottles with my tool kit in my jersey pocket as well as food etc.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

My setups









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I hate saddlebags for the very simple reason that I have nothing better to do. I figure, why the hell not?

Ooohh, I can just feel the saddlebag hatred coursing through me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I simply don't understand why anyone wouldn't just strap a tube lever and CO2 under their seat (#awesomestrap4lyfe) and forget it's there. Walking sucks. It sucks for your friends to have to deal with your lack of preparedness. #tubeless4lyfe but you can always cut a tire and the sealant won't stop it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





TiGeo said:


> BTW...to the OPs question....I don't hate saddle bags...I use one on my CX/gravel bike and my road bike. I use a strap on my mtb. I like choices. I have had my Specialized seat bag on my CruX almost fall off (not quite enough velcro overlap when you really sinch it down) but otherwise no drama. I prefer not to wear a pack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





TiGeo said:


> BTW I actually like the way a minimalist seat bag looks...the big ones though...hideous. I am in the no pack camp and always roll bottles with my tool kit in my jersey pocket as well as food etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





TiGeo said:


> My setups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to turn this thread into the new and improved Awesome Strap thread?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I want to....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had a feeling...

Check this out: This company obviously studied the Awesome Strap thread and addressed and fixed most of its flaws. Pretty sweet little roll up in my opinion.

Silca cinches down the Seat Roll Premio, riding essentials secured by BOA - Bikerumor


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen that. Kind of a hybrid. Very cool. This design (and the strap) just allow quicker access to your stuff IMHO vs. having to either 1) remove your seat bag to get the crap out of it or 2) have a hard time unzipping/zipping your bag while on the bike. The micro-type bags like I have on my road/CX bikes are really hard to open (could just be the Specy bags I have) when on the bike and this design (and the strap) are really easy to get your stuff out of in a NY minute. If you are a pack-rat, neither are for you anyway.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Check this out: This company obviously studied the Awesome Strap thread and addressed and fixed most of its flaws.


By making it more expensive and complicated? The awesome strap is flawless!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> By making it more expensive and complicated? The awesome strap is flawless!


Here we go again. The Awesome Strap is far from perfect. Instead of me going through the numerous flaws I'll just cross post the link to the Awesome Strap thread for those interested in a high quality read.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/just-got-backcountry-awesome-strap-927368.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

Roll of duct tape, duct taped to the seat post with a mini-pump, Bam, problem solved. (Actually, I use a sew-up tire bag under the seat because I'm not afraid of being judged.)


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Here we go again. The Awesome Strap is far from perfect.


If I remember correctly your #1 complaint was that it won't carry your pb&j sandwich. I doubt you'll fare much better with the Silca wrap, or a compact saddle bag


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

I have one and love how it fits a lot of stuff.
I wasn't very happy with how it looked under the seat, but I wanted this type for the reasons mentioned earlier about failed zippers, etc., so I 'arranged' for a more aesthetically pleasing location...
Sorry for the poor quality pic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> If I remember correctly your #1 complaint was that it won't carry your pb&j sandwich. I doubt you'll fare much better with the Silca wrap, or a compact saddle bag


That's the only flaw this new bag didn't address. Please go back in for the rest of the flaws, I'm a bit worn out to go through the trouble plus I'm working.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Saddlebags rule. Got on on my dropper. Just need to route the front harness strap over the top and not around post. And for you guys than don't carrry an extra derailleur hangar...I pity the fool when sheit goes down 30 miles from the car.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Please go back in for the rest of the flaws


The majority of folks here love hydration packs and I don't. Are they wrong? Am I?

I've been using the AS for over a year and have discovered 0 flaws so apparently it works perfectly fine for its intended audience. So do saddlebags.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

A better perspective...


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Trying to sneak a seat post bag into a saddle bag thread... :bluefrown:

Almost as bad as those awe inspiring nylon webbing people.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> The majority of folks here love hydration packs and I don't. Are they wrong? Am I?
> 
> I've been using the AS for over a year and have discovered 0 flaws so apparently it works perfectly fine for its intended audience. So do saddlebags.


Yes but you avoided what we were discussing. I could have sworn our discussion was about the new roll up bag being a waste of money because it does everything the Awesome Strap does. I feel it does more because it addressed some flaws the AS has and fixed them. Both are minimalist solutions to a biker feeling weighted down by a Camelback. But so is a seat bag.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Both are minimalist solutions to a biker feeling weighted down by a Camelback. But so is a seat bag.


Exactly, if it ain't broke don't fix it. My AS ain't broke.


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

Zowie said:


> Trying to sneak a seat post bag into a saddle bag thread... :bluefrown:
> 
> Almost as bad as those awe inspiring nylon webbing people.


Not a clue what your last sentence means...
It was sold as a saddle bag, bought as a saddle bag, started out as a saddle bag... but ended up where I believe it's more aesthetically pleasing... am I missing something?...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Is that a kickstand?


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that a kickstand?



I'm old, it's ok... 
What's the big deal with stands anyway? I really don't understand...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

bamwa said:


> Saddlebags rule. Got on on my dropper. Just need to route the front harness strap over the top and not around post. And for you guys than don't carrry an extra derailleur hangar...I pity the fool when sheit goes down 30 miles from the car.


Precisely - unless you are only ever 5 miles from your car at most. You can indeed fix that issue with a chain tool and a few zip ties enough to ride the bike. No need for the kitchen sink approach for many riders that aren't back-country bound. So many other catastrophic things can happen (free hub blows up...OMG...you don't have a spare?) that can make you walk..at some point you take the risk of a mechanical, keep you $hit in good shape to reduce the risk, and ride without 10 pounds of extra crap.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Here we go again. The Awesome Strap is far from perfect. Instead of me going through the numerous flaws I'll just cross post the link to the Awesome Strap thread for those interested in a high quality read.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/just-got-backcountry-awesome-strap-927368.html


It truly is a mtbr classic! I mean...I made a video...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Flugelbinder said:


> I'm old, it's ok...
> What's the big deal with stands anyway? I really don't understand...


Stuff tends to get banged up off-road, so maintaining things that don't really contribute is extra trouble. Sometimes kickstands accidentally deploy or get tangled up in stuff. It's weight that doesn't contribute.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2016)

i have awesum/saddle bags on my 3 bikes and won't leave home without them. could be worse with a kickstand on all 3..


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Stuff tends to get banged up off-road, so maintaining things that don't really contribute is extra trouble. *Sometimes kickstands accidentally deploy or get tangled up in stuff.* It's weight that doesn't contribute.


I understand this, which, in my particular case where I'm not seeing myself going 70kph on a dirt track filled with branches and tree logs (but hoping to get close on roads  ) it doesn't really affect my bike's rideability.
As for the other considerations (weight and trouble), the first is something that doesn't bother me at all and the second one, since I got a stand to be able to work standing, I have actually enjoyed the time already spent on her... the only possible thing to consider is the cool factor, although I'm starting not to bother (as much)...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Judging from the tires it doesn't look like that bike sees much trail use. Plus the frame has an integrated kickstand tab built on, pretty cool!


----------



## Flugelbinder (Sep 18, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Judging from the tires it doesn't look like that bike sees much trail use. Plus the frame has an integrated kickstand tab built on, pretty cool!


It doesn't  but that was the intention from the start...
I know, right? I'm already looking at a replacement, something with that cool factor (no, not interested in the eagle foot  )... not really, just something more sturdy.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I remember Pletscher (sp?) being the cool kickstand when I was riding with a group that had some cycle tourists.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Carbon fiber kickstand with a built in Kevlar seat [kickstand] bag for the win.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

bamwa said:


> Saddlebags rule. Got on on my dropper. Just need to route the front harness strap over the top and not around post. And for you guys than don't carrry an extra derailleur hangar...I pity the fool when sheit goes down 30 miles from the car.


Chain tool and quick link and go SS.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a dropper and run a seat bag. I just keep it loose around the seatpost.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like WT has a dropper seat bag solution

Clever new components from WolfTooth - Mtbr.com


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I use my saddle bag to hold my first aid kit. It's light and doesn't rattle.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Here we go again. The Awesome Strap is far from perfect. Instead of me going through the numerous flaws I'll just cross post the link to the Awesome Strap thread for those interested in a high quality read.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/just-got-backcountry-awesome-strap-927368.html


This is a great read. The awesome strap held on my co2 pump while I hit it with a baseball bat. I suspect the pump may no longer work.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

velo99 said:


> I use my saddle bag to hold my first aid kit. It's light and doesn't rattle.


Just put some dirt on the wound.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome strap makes a great tourniquet.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

and flugelbinder wins thread with mega sand bike featuring kickstand


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Midgemagnet said:


>


No offense but that right there^ is why people hate saddlebags.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Everything but


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I keep a spare tube in mine AND I use it for my Bar Light Battery. The Helmet Light Battery goes in my Camelback.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

They can be quite the fashion statement.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

For DJ.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

What do those loops go around? Tiny horse legs?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> For DJ.


Lol
Did you take that photo? Looks like possible padding upon crashing.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah...not hard with a timer.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Yeah...not hard with a timer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You still didn't prove your point. That's not a PB&J sammage.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought I sorted that out with my video last year...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

What is that, a foot long sub?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep. Rode to a bench on the trail and ate it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Kind of a pain if you have more than one MTB. You either have to move the contents every time you change bike or have a separate sets of tools/tubes/pumps for each bike. Since I don't like the heat & weight of a camelback I use a fanny pack. Go ahead, laugh. It's practical and sexy at the same time.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jeffw-13 said:


> Kind of a pain if you have more than one MTB. You either have to move the contents every time you change bike or have a separate sets of tools/tubes/pumps for each bike. Since I don't like the heat & weight of a camelback I use a fanny pack. Go ahead, laugh. It's practical and sexy at the same time.


I won't laugh as long as you change the name from "fanny pack" to "waist pack".


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Kind of a pain if you have more than one MTB. You either have to move the contents every time you change bike or have a separate sets of tools/tubes/pumps for each bike.


I do the latter. It's not that expensive and beats moving stuff around or worse, forgetting to.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> I do the latter. It's not that expensive and beats moving stuff around or worse, forgetting to.


Plus it adds value upon resale.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> I do the latter. It's not that expensive and beats moving stuff around or worse, forgetting to.


Yep I do the same..grab and go! Ok that sounded Trumpesk..😊👍


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Plus it adds value upon resale.


I never sell bikes with accessories. I try to return the bike to as close to original spec as possible.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jeffw-13 said:


> Kind of a pain if you have more than one MTB. You either have to move the contents every time you change bike or have a separate sets of tools/tubes/pumps for each bike. Since I don't like the heat & weight of a camelback I use a fanny pack. Go ahead, laugh. It's practical and sexy at the same time.


My frequently-ridden bikes each have one, but it just has stuff specific to the bike. My pump and tool go in my Camelbak or jersey pocket.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Kind of a pain if you have more than one MTB. You either have to move the contents every time you change bike or have a separate sets of tools/tubes/pumps for each bike. Since I don't like the heat & weight of a camelback I use a fanny pack. Go ahead, laugh. It's practical and sexy at the same time.


Save the headache and just have a separate setup on each bike. A tube, CO2, and a lever aren't that expensive (plus the bag/strap). I carry my other bits in a small pouch so easy to chuck in my pocket and then I don't have to have sets of all my tools. I keep my pouch etc. in my laundry basket with all my other gear so I never forget anything.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

This overhead on this morning's ride "I hate saddlebags, they @#[email protected] fall off." Solution? I gave him one of my spare Awesome Straps. Problem solved. Another convert. #awesomestrap4lyfe


----------



## dirtywragg (Oct 30, 2016)

The bike I bought bought off craigslist came with one. I didn't even know I could take it off.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

dirtywragg said:


> The bike I bought bought off craigslist came with one. I didn't even know I could take it off.


Add glasses, you're totally there!









Sorry dude, couldn't resist it ;0) Not knowing you could remove a saddle bag sounds pretty muppet, certainly not something I'd admit to the internet, but heck, the truth is we've all done real dumb stuff. We were all know-nothing Johnny no-stars once and a lot of us started on a free-add bike.

My first mountain bike was a total heap of manure from a free-add, I didn't know any better. First time out, got all the gear on, headed out the back gate onto the cycle path, go a puncture about two-foot out of the gate and turned around back into the house. My wife laughed for twenty minutes. Thankfully, when I realised the bike was junk I put it up for sale again and some other idiot bought it.

I'm not saying your bike is junk by the way. Lot of great used bikes out there and much more sense than buying new. Just saying that being a beginner is not a crime, we've all been there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> This overhead on this morning's ride "I hate saddlebags, they @#[email protected] fall off." Solution? I gave him one of my spare Awesome Straps. Problem solved. Another convert. #awesomestrap4lyfe


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

joshhan said:


> Why do people hate saddle bags?


Because they use dropper posts.

When you drop the post to the bottom and the suspension moves in, the wheel hits the bag and make very annoying buzzing noise.

Over the years wheels got bigger, chanistays shorter, dropper posts with more travel, 6" suspension is typical on a trail bike, all brought the bag and the tire closer to the inevitable clash of civilizations.

On a dropper post the seat tube strap of the bag slides on the piston. Not an issue for me, but it is for many.

Having said that I still use one (and a bottle) on shorter riders that are not rowdy enough to close the rear travel. Fun to ride without a pack.


----------



## dirtywragg (Oct 30, 2016)

Do they make insulated saddle bags?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

What did you have in mind?

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

they're noisy and rattle around. i've had the zippers come loose and things fall out (in a race, so couldn't go back). plus i'm wearing a pack most of the time anyways, might as well just put stuff in there.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Strap porn.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That ^ is one nasty looking exposed to the elements bundle of unofficial tools dangling off the back of your seat, just ready to be dumped on the trail for the next rider to run over and get a flat.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^I can only hope that the person that runs it over and gets a flat is using a seat bag so they can struggle to get their stuff out.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^I can only hope that the person that runs it over and gets a flat is using a seat bag so they can struggle to get their stuff out.


Is opening a zipper a struggle?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

CrozCountry said:


> Is opening a zipper a struggle?


A zip might fail so it's better if you don't...oh no hang on..


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

CrozCountry said:


> Is opening a zipper a struggle?


Not really, but my stuff won't fall out with the strap either...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got this frame bag for my Jake so I could bring my fone / no pack, when I first got it seemed bulky but once installed it works great!

Im pondering another one for my mtb for shorter rides. My saddle bags are never an issue...no velcro though Topeak with clips.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^I can only hope that the person that runs it over and gets a flat is using a seat bag so they can struggle to get their stuff out.





CrozCountry said:


> Is opening a zipper a struggle?





Mr Pig said:


> A zip might fail so it's better if you don't...oh no hang on..





TiGeo said:


> Not really, but my stuff won't fall out with the strap either...


Straps fail, my jock strapped failed in gym class in elementary school. Traumatized they were.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Straps fail, my jock strapped failed in gym class in elementary school. Traumatized they were.


Should've worn an Awesome Jockstrap! So minimalist yet so infallible:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey DJ....check this out. Apple Crown Royal bag to keep my tube clean.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeez, Mr Pig! 

I guess Boris Badenov was right about you; "posting pics of men in tiny jock straps." :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Hey DJ....check this out. Apple Crown Royal bag to keep my tube clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 
I see you conceded to the fact that the naked Awesome Strap is nothing short of torture on a tube.

Hey, that thing also has room for a PB&J sammage. :thumbsup:


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

You're supposed to use a Tube Tarp! I've found that they should be wrapped around the tube where the strap (and straps) grip them instead of the way they're normally pictured.

Apparently bikeradar or a similar site featured a few Backcountry Research products, so many things are now out of stock which leaves me stuck using a non-matching Gristle Strap.

1st world problems


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

TiGeo said:


> Apple Crown Royal bag


I've been using a FedEx envelope, cut to desired dimensions, to keep my "strapped " tube protected.

I may have to upgrade!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a tube tarp on my mtb...works great. I just thought the small Crown bag would look cool.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been using Saddlebags for around 10 years on my mountain bikes and I've never had a zipper fail or strap fail. That's with 2-3k mountain bike miles per year. My first Saddlebag was orange and ugly but I still have it around here somewhere. I've never went riding (except for the first year or so...) without one.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

So Awesome strap users have invented the saddle bag! Cool :0) tossers



stnewt said:


> I've been using Saddlebags for around 10 years on my mountain bikes and I've never had a zipper fail or strap fail.


No point in confusing strap-lovers with logic. If they understood that they'd have saddle bags already.


----------



## Giodog2000 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Saddle bags are hated by cat4 who pretend they going on Tour de france and have support


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

pavlov0032 said:


> Saddle bags are hated by cat4 who pretend they going on Tour de france and have support


LOL!

As crazy as this sounds I wish pro racing would go back to their roots and all repairs are the responsibility of the rider.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

They're kind of 1995-ish IMO.

Prefer a pack for water and stuff, for the stated reasons.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Packs are soooooooo Enduro (tm).


----------

